# North Cascades Highway Fall Color (WA)



## scole (Oct 3, 2008)

Although you can't go wrong with fall color around Mount Baker & Heather Meadows, I went out searching for someplace else. I decided to take the day off and head up to Rainy Pass on the North Cascades Highway and do the Maple Pass loop.

Fall color still seems to be 1-2 weeks away from really peaking but there still were great displays if you looked for it. I got many great photos so I might do another thread for some additional photos. 

#1. Lake Ann-







#2. Fall Splendor beneath Heather Pass-






#3. Larches turning colors-






#4. Vine Maples- 






#5. Color along Ruby Creek-






#6 Solitary Vine Maple-


----------



## SwitchFX (Oct 3, 2008)

No pics?


----------



## scole (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm. They do show up for me. I did notice that my host (Smugmug) was "down" for maintenance late last night when I originally posted this so the links might have been unavailable during that time.

Are they still missing?...


----------



## Mersad (Oct 3, 2008)

Great photos. I adore the colors. Love the autumn setting and feeling. The first one is especially beautiful.


----------



## SwitchFX (Oct 3, 2008)

The pics show up now. 

These shots are absolutely stunning! Their coloring is just unbelievable! #1 & #2 did it for me.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

I like them, but number 6 is outstanding for me. nicely isolated golden leaves embedded in black and dark green.


----------



## scole (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks all. #2 is my favorite and I'm glad I was able to pretty much capture what I saw at the time. #6 is also a favorite but it required a little bit of creative composition. The tree is right alongside the highway and unfortunately, there was a highway sign just off frame to the left. If I could have, I would have framed the shot with some more space on either side of the tree. Still works for me!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice, makes me miss being in the PNW.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW love #s 3 & 4


----------



## rjackjames (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome shots......I love #1 Great capture....the fall colours are just stunning.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice series. I specially like #1 for its steady reflection and colors.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Oct 13, 2008)

Excellent photos. You live in my favorite part of the US!


----------



## scole (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks. :mrgreen:

I grew up in San Diego but knew that this would be my eventual home.


----------

